# kernel error with cdrom



## nedry (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi,
I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE i386 and I keep getting:

```
aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0 CAM status: command timeout
aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0 retrying command
```

It does this on 10.4 i386 as well, I am using a CD-ROM image.
Thanks
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

Bad CD drive? I'm guessing the drive hasn't been used in a long time? Can you boot from an USB image?


----------



## nedry (Nov 16, 2017)

not a bad cdrom drive, the same drive will boot without any errors netbsd and openbsd and other systems like gparted live cd


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 17, 2017)

nedry said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE i386 and I keep getting:
> 
> ```
> ...



At what point does it do that?


----------



## nedry (Nov 17, 2017)

It boots the kernel, and after it gets to the usb ports the next kernel message is:

```
aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0 CAM status: command timeout
aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0 retrying command
```
this is before it loads bsd install.


----------



## leebrown66 (Nov 17, 2017)

I've seen the same on an old Sony VAIO laptop.  The bootloader loads the kernel from the CDROM, then the kernel fails to figure out the CDROM and can't continue.

It was too old to boot from USB.  Linux had problems with it too, so I just threw it away.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 18, 2017)

nedry said:


> It boots the kernel, and after it gets to the usb ports the next kernel message is:
> 
> ```
> aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0 CAM status: command timeout
> ...



Did you check in the BIOS?  Are there any options that concern the CD drive?  Did you update the CD drive's firmware?  Could you install a previous version and upgrade?  ...  I'm just trying to give you alternatives...

What kind of machine is it?  What are the specs, what's the brand/model?



leebrown66 said:


> I've seen the same on an old Sony VAIO laptop.  The bootloader loads the kernel from the CDROM, then the kernel fails to figure out the CDROM and can't continue.
> 
> It was too old to boot from USB.  Linux had problems with it too, so I just threw it away.



You could've given it to me, or at least recycled it...  : <


----------



## nedry (Nov 18, 2017)

Its an IBM thinkpad T40 laptop, what is very interesting out of curiosity i booted openbsd and netbsd on it and they had no problems with the cdrom it booted fine.


----------

